# Narex bevel edge chisels.



## Doug B (29 Oct 2011)

With the Harrogate show coming up soon I`ve started making up a wish list =P~ [-o< 

On this list is a small set of chisels for site work which can be left in the van, the narex got some good comments in this thread :-
post624560.html?hilit=narex#p624560
So i was wondering if those who have already bought them could comment on the new fangled steel they are made from & pass comment if they are that much better than standard chisels at taking & holding an edge :?: 

Classic hand tools ( who are appearing on the said list more often than my accountant might like :? ) are doing a 4 piece set for £44 :-
http://www.classichandtools.com/acatalo ... isels.html

Ta for any info.

Cheers.


----------



## Modernist (29 Oct 2011)

Well, although I do own a set of the mortise chisels I havn't used them much yet but I notice from your link they are 59 Rockwell which is on the softer side which should make them easy to sharpen. I think this compares to 63 ish for Ashley isles


----------



## Harbo (29 Oct 2011)

There's a "Review" Sticky? at the bottom of this page from Matthew's WSH Pass-Around.

Woodbloke did a review for F&C and rated them good value or words to that effect?

Rod


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Oct 2011)

Hi Doug,

I bought a 4-piece set plus an extra one from Classic Hand Tools at Cressing Temple. I haven't used them enough yet to be able to comment on the durability of the steel but they are very nicely made with the sides ground nice and thin. All the comments I've read about them have been positive, so I reckoned they were worth a punt.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Peter Sefton (30 Oct 2011)

I have had some mortice chisels in the workshop for 18 months and they have performed well, great value for money and several students have gone on to buy their own not used the bevel edge yet. I am sure they will be good for general purpose work but not thin enough on the edge for dovetailing.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Oct 2011)

Peter Sefton":i9vans3l said:


> I am sure they will be good for general purpose work but not thin enough on the edge for dovetailing.



Narex make two styles of bevel edge chisel. The 8105 have metal hoops on the handles and not very thin edges. The 8116 don't have the metal hoops and the edges are much thinner so would be suitable for dovetailing. I bought the 8116 style.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Peter Sefton (30 Oct 2011)

Sorry Paul I have not seen the Classic version yet  , I hope to see them at Harrogate or the following weekend when Classic are at my place for a hand tool event.

http://www.peterseftonfurnitureschool.c ... -tool-day/

Cheers Peter


----------



## Doug B (31 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the info chaps.

I`d read quite a bit about the steel these chisels are made from, which was my main point about asking about them, from the hype it sounds to good to be true, I'm still wondering if it is as good as has been made out.


Peter,

That looks like an entertaining day out, is there an itinerary of what the demo`s will be about? 


Cheers.


----------



## fluffflinger (31 Oct 2011)

Doug

I had these chisels to play with on a passaround from Matthew at Workshop Heaven (whom I'm sure would happily discuss them with you, or do a search on this site for more endorsements). Workshop Heaven have 6 of these chisels currently on offer at £59.50 and a video on youtube if you want to know more. http://workshopheaven.com/cgi-bin/c...8116_Cabinetmakers_Chisel&catstr=HOME:Chisels http://www.youtube.com/user/Workshopheaven#p/u/0/TF4CzzQaZDo

I thought they were exceptional value for money and quite honestly I'd like to see better chisels for similar money. Took and kept a superb edge, infact that does them an injustice, I couldn't see any reason to pay more for a chisel. I'm not a pro but I've played with most of the big names and these are there equal IMHO.

Regards

Richard


----------



## urbanarcher (1 Nov 2011)

Well on a visit to Dodge's workshop i saw a set of narex on the wall and he had nothing but good to say about them they felt and looked nice might be worth sending him a message if you want to know a bit more.


----------



## Peter Sefton (22 Nov 2011)

Peter,

That looks like an entertaining day out, is there an itinerary of what the demo`s will be about? 


Cheers.[/quote]

Sorry for the delay anyway better late than never, We are hosting a Hand Tool Day this Saturday 26th November, for Classic Hand Tools at my workshops in Worcestershire. http://www.peterseftonfurnitureschool.c ... -tool-day/

This event is slightly different from my July Open Day as it is all about giving people the chance to try out some of the best tools from around the world.
Classic Hand Tools will be bringing Demonstration kits from Veritas and Lie Nielsen, with Alex Primmer on hand to show the complete range. Also, David Thornton will be sharpening along with Mick Hudson from Clico demonstrating Clifton planes. Plus Clive Day from Brimarc will be there with a selection of kit.

Nick Gibbs from British Woodworking Magazine will be talking about the Dovetail Saw Group Test that my students undertook for his December issue with all the contenders on show.
I will be on hand with a hand skills clinic demonstrating from my bench. You’ll also get the chance to see some of my students’ recent work on show, so if you can make it, do come along and enter our competition to win a short course of your choice – 10am-4pm


Cheers Peter


----------



## bugbear (23 Nov 2011)

Peter Sefton":1x5ayh96 said:


> Cheers Peter
> 
> 
> _Practice makes perfect - but a good tip from one who knows saves timber, time and tools_



That's very similar to a Benjamin Franklin quote:

_Experience is a dear teacher, but fools will learn at no other._

BugBear (quote guy)


----------



## woodbloke (23 Nov 2011)

Peter Sefton":3p2by4ny said:


> Sorry for the delay anyway better late than never, We are hosting a Hand Tool Day this Saturday 26th November, for Classic Hand Tools at my workshops in Worcestershire. http://www.peterseftonfurnitureschool.c ... -tool-day/
> 
> This event is slightly different from my July Open Day as it is all about giving people the chance to try out some of the best tools from around the world.
> Classic Hand Tools will be bringing Demonstration kits from Veritas and Lie Nielsen, with Alex Primmer on hand to show the complete range. Also, David Thornton will be sharpening along with Mick Hudson from Clico demonstrating Clifton planes. Plus Clive Day from Brimarc will be there with a selection of kit.
> ...


This will be a very good day out if you've not been to this type of event before, and Pete's shop is well worth visiting, but having seen the CHT/Clico/LN/Veritas roadshow etc etc countless times, I'm going to pass on this.

Now if you had Karl Holtey there :-" ... - Rob


----------



## Dodge (23 Nov 2011)

urbanarcher":3pvry4vl said:


> Well on a visit to Dodge's workshop i saw a set of narex on the wall and he had nothing but good to say about them they felt and looked nice might be worth sending him a message if you want to know a bit more.



Ryan,

your beady eyes didnt deceive you - I have got the 8116 cabinet makers chisels as well as the mortice chisels 

They are in use daily, hold a fantastic edge and are some of the best chisels I have ever owned and would recommend them over much more expensive marques. 

Rog


----------



## Fromey (23 Nov 2011)

Peter Sefton":bm1qgp9b said:


> Sorry for the delay anyway better late than never, We are hosting a Hand Tool Day this Saturday 26th November, for Classic Hand Tools at my workshops in Worcestershire. http://www.peterseftonfurnitureschool.c ... -tool-day/



Will there be any form of catering available or should we pack our sarnies?


----------



## Peter Sefton (23 Nov 2011)

Fromey":1tc5l7i8 said:


> Peter Sefton":1tc5l7i8 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the delay anyway better late than never, We are hosting a Hand Tool Day this Saturday 26th November, for Classic Hand Tools at my workshops in Worcestershire. http://www.peterseftonfurnitureschool.c ... -tool-day/
> ...



Hi Fromey

We will have tea, coffee, biscuits and cakes to keep you going throughout the day, but do bring your sarnies if you would like to ...

Cheers

Peter


----------

